# Conexión a la linea telefónica (de un generador DTMF)



## Epsilon741 (Mar 1, 2011)

Buenas,

Tengo un *circuito generador de tonos montado con el HT9200*, el programa está bien, y los tonos pueden verse con el osciloscopio y si le conecto un CM8870 me los reconoce.

El problema viene a la hora de conectarlo a la línea telefónica real. (He probado ya varios montajes sin éxito.)

Un dato:
El circuito HT9200 debería alimentarse con una fuente externa de 5V (y *no* mediante la línea telefónica).

*¿Cómo recomendáis hacer la conexión del chip con la línea de teléfono?* 

¿mediante un trasformador 1:1? 
¿con un puente de diodos? 
¿mediante condensadores de desacoplo? 
¿optoacopladores 4N26?

¿Qué opciones conocéis? ¿Cuáles habéis probado?

¿Es necesario algo más para que al marcar un número, realmente haga la llamada?

Un saludo y gracias,
Epsilon741

PD: Actualmente, la onda que aparece en la línea telefónica al marcar algún tono es de menos de 1V. ¿Quizás sea necesario amplificar la señal? Tengo montado un circuito con un transistor amplificando, pero no da resultado.


----------



## hypnos00 (Jun 30, 2011)

buen dia Epsilon, estoy tratando de hacer un generador de tonos dtmf automatico, presisamente lo que estas haciendo XD, la cuestion es si me puedes orientar un poco.


con respecto a tu pregunta encontre un arreglo por ahi espero y te sirva mi correo es obregon_daniel@hotmail.es, para que me apoyes con la tutoria jeje. 








saludos


----------

